# rails, boxes and jibbing oh my!



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

I have found that I can go from a nose or tail press to a back or front by rotating my shoulders. Some people say to just twist your hips, but first you have to have your shoulders rotating the right way. Just look to where you want your board to go, rotate your shoulders, and your hips will follow with your board under them


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

SnowBigDeal said:


> I have found that I can go from a nose or tail press to a back or front by rotating my shoulders. Some people say to just twist your hips, but first you have to have your shoulders rotating the right way. Just look to where you want your board to go, rotate your shoulders, and your hips will follow with your board under them




first things first, turn your head, then everything else follows :thumbsup:


----------

